# ebay electric supercharger



## friedrice4u (Aug 22, 2005)

has anyone had any experience with these superchargers they sell on ebay?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Niss...33741QQitemZ7994799257QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWDVW

it's only $150 and claims no other modifications needed... if that's all it costs to get a little bit of boost (5-10hp) isn't it worth it to get one of these?

i've read a bunch of threads on superchargers and people talk about how expensive and not cost-effective they are... i'm assuming they're talking about the traditional types where the turbine is coupled to the drive shaft right?

the one they have on ebay is just a simple 12v compressor hooked up directly to the battery and intake... does this work? even a little?


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

lol.. theres a post about this like. once every 2 weeks..

thats not a compressor.. its not a turbo, or a supercharger, its no stronger than the fan in your computer's power supply... and i would be doubtfull in that. that will put a restraint in your air intake system.. its a scam, and will guarentee a 5-10 hp LOSS. and btw search, and stop trying to promote this thing by putting a link in the forums.










and thats probably a LOSS curve. not gain..


----------



## tony200 (Mar 23, 2005)

not worth it. its a waste. its another way for a company to get in your pockets while your getting ripped off.


----------



## Blown284 (Aug 22, 2005)

One word = JUNK!!!!! No electric anything will supply the amount of CFM necessary for forced induction. :thumbdwn:


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

An electrically driven COMPRESSOR will indeed work...just not those eBay fans....since they're not compressors...

How a COMPRESSOR is driven is irrelevant as long as it's a COMPRESSOR. How a fan is driven is also irrelevent since a fan won't compress anything except your wallet.


----------



## limpert (Mar 8, 2005)

i guess i posted the same thing right here - http://nissanforums.com/showthread.php?p=977144#post977144


----------



## friedrice4u (Aug 22, 2005)

bahearn said:


> An electrically driven COMPRESSOR will indeed work...just not those eBay fans....since they're not compressors...
> 
> How a COMPRESSOR is driven is irrelevant as long as it's a COMPRESSOR. How a fan is driven is also irrelevent since a fan won't compress anything except your wallet.


yes, i agree with that... the energy to drive the compressor has to come from somewhere, be it electrically, mechanically, or exhaust driven.

am i interested to hear if anyone has tested one of these with objective results... i am skeptical of the dyno graphs on the website since it's from the advertiser... but if anyone has actually tested this setup and has results, i'd be very interested to hear of them.


----------



## friedrice4u (Aug 22, 2005)

limpert said:


> i guess i posted the same thing right here - http://nissanforums.com/showthread.php?p=977144#post977144



limpert, the link isn't the same thing because the "tornado" isn't a moving part... the thing i'm talking about is a "fan" or "compressor" driven by battery.


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

friedrice4u said:


> yes, i agree with that... the energy to drive the compressor has to come from somewhere, be it electrically, mechanically, or exhaust driven.
> 
> am i interested to hear if anyone has tested one of these with objective results... i am skeptical of the dyno graphs on the website since it's from the advertiser... but if anyone has actually tested this setup and has results, i'd be very interested to hear of them.


Someone did on this board a few months back. Despite what people advised, they decided to pick it up and try it. What they found was the restriction in the intake hurt performance when the electric supercharger was off, and when it was on it added just enough power to restore the car to its original performance before it was installed. Lemme see if I can find it...

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=72135&page=1&pp=15


----------

